# بحوث في الهندسة الكيمياوية



## انور نور (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم أطلب منكم بحوث في مجال الهندسة الكيمياوية وبالتحديد في مجال صناعة البترول وشكرا :3:


----------



## abdo75 (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم أطلب منكم بحوث في مجال الهندسة الكيمياوية وبالتحديد في مجال صناعة البترول وشكرا


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المطلوب بحوث كاملة أم مقترحات لعناوينومواضيع تصلح للبحث؟ ارجو التوضيح وسوف اساعد ان شاء الله قدر المستطاع.


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (1 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة المهندسين معكم المهندس يوسف من معهد نفط بغداد


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (1 يونيو 2006)

هذه مقترحات لعناوين بحث في مجال النفط
مثل 
تحسين استخلاص الزيوت من النفط الأسود باستخدام مذيبات
خلط وتوزيع الخامات المستلمة في المصفى حسب درجات Api


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (1 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء ارسال موضوع محدد لتخصيص عنوان بحثي فية مثل النفل والضخ او التكرير او السيطرة او الجودة او مزج الزيوت


----------



## يوسف الجزائري (1 يونيو 2006)

كما اود ان اطلب من المهندسين المهتميين بصناعة النفط اعطائي افكارهم والمشاكل العملية في التكرير


----------



## عثمان الحداد (1 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"] 
_الإخوه المهندسين ارجو منكم ارسال بحث يتحدث عن انتاج السماد" اليوريا " من الغاز الطبيعي ولكم جزيل الشكر_ 
[/FRAME]


----------



## نانا السباعي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو التحديد


----------



## mmn (22 أكتوبر 2007)

هنالك مواقع ضمن صيد المواقع الهندسية حيث تحتوي على بحوث كثيرة أرجو أن يكون هنالك ماتبغون إليه


----------



## جزاع العجيلي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

احتاج الى عنوان بحث في الهندسة الكيمياوية , شئ مستقبلي ونافع


----------



## سلامتك يا عراق (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اود معلومات عن كيفيه عمل مشروع جامعي عن الprodection of dodecyl benzene for detergent manefacture


----------



## salmenhali (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس النفط العراق (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المطلوب بحث في مجال تحسين مواصفات الاسفلت (البتيومين) المنتج في المصافي النفطية . مع وافر التقدير


----------



## مهنــ عراقي ــدس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اطلب من المهندسين المهتميين بصناعة النفط اعطائي افكارهم والمشاكل العملية في التكرير


----------



## ملك العيون (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد بحث عن مواد الاطفاء


----------



## شمس الملوك (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو تكرمتم اريد عناوين لبحوث في مجال الهندسة الكيميائية وياريت لوتكون في مجال النفط


----------



## نور حسين الخشه (30 أغسطس 2012)

انا طالبة سوف ابدأ بالسنة الرابعة واريد افكار جديدة ومبدعة لمشروع التخرج ب مجال هندسة الصناعات الكيميائية..... جزاكم الله خير


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

فين مواضيع الزجااااااااااااااااج*


----------



## توفيق بوعلويه (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ارحب بأخوانى واطلب مساعده فى تحديد موظوع ماجستير فى الهندسه الكيميائية وتحديدا فى المصافى النفطية


----------

